# Shark Guard Install on Powermatic 64A Part Three. All Done



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

After overcoming the issues in Part Two of the installation I was ready to begin hooking up the Shark Guard to my dust collecting system. I decided to order and add a new wye to the existing drop of the table-saw .
To do this I would have to remove a 12" long piece of 5" diameter duct. This involved 3 screws and some HVAC Aluminum foil tape. This tape is not easy to remove.










Once the old duct was removed things went very quickly.
Here is the new wye (it's a 5"x5"X4") in place with its new blast gate.



















Next it was time to route the 4" hose drop for the Shark Guard. I tried several routes before settling on this one.










My shop transforms into a garage at night so there were many obstacles I had to deal with. Mainly the garage door opener and the roof of my wife's car.

With all the DC hose now connected it was time to see how all this worked together.



















I will leave both hoses at full length for a while until I am certain of this layout and then I will cut off the excess.

Here is what my shop looks like in garage mode.



















I have hangers I made to keep the hoses up out of the way.

The guard works just as advertised. It is easy to remove when using my sled. 
Making it easy to put on and take off will hopefully encourage me to always use it.

I will report back after I have some hours logged with it.

I hope all this information is helpful to someone. It was the least I could do after all help I have received from all of you over the years.

Thanks for looking.

Chem


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks really nice, Chem. Great job. Thanks for all the details along the way.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks good. I'll be thinking about getting one of those in the future. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Looks good. I ll be thinking about getting one of those in the future. Thanks for posting.
> 
> - Ocelot


Thanks Paul.


----------

